# Caught Foot



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

I got home from college and found my big sister closing the budgie cage from the door in a hurried manner, I noticed strait away that Echo's foot was in the way but by the time I got her attention it was too late. Echo did move his foot away so it didn't get completely trapped and climbed to a perch but once there he wasn't putting pressure on the foot and kept it up. He still wanted to come out and was fairly happy, shouting and hopping along the perch but with a slight limp. He sat on his cage doorway with a one leg for a bit then did his usual out of cage routine, hopping round and doing step ups but I could tell he wasn't putting as much weight on the foot.
I couldn't get a really good look at the foot because he kept holding it up, but there wasn't any blood, swelling, or visible injury. He's now in his cage and using both feet, but I'm still worried because I know budgies hide things like this.

What should I do?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. It was a minor accident that could have easily been prevented had your sister seen Echo's location. When opening/closing cage's doors and when taking out or placing back in the food and water containers, a person must be aware of the pet bird's location in order to avoid potentially dangerous situations from happening.

From your description and since the foot wasn't fully caught on the closed door, and upon inspection you saw no signs of swelling nor bruising, most likely your Echo will have a very fast recovery and you won't need to intervene.
Still, it would be good to keep a closer eye on Echo for the next couple of days in order to see if he goes back to using his foot normally or if there are any changes on the foot.
If it seems that he is hurting when using the foot and feeling discomfort, you can place a shallow dish of chamomile tea (at room temperature, no sugar added) and gently bathe the foot. If you notice swelling developing on the foot, then having Echo seen by an avian vet specialist would be the best thing to do.

I hope your Echo feels better soon.


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Hope Echo feels better soon. Also, you could use this as a teaching opportunity for your sister as well as anyone else in the house regarding how fragile budgies are (very), and the necessity to be very conscious, aware and vigilant around them, due to their very delicate nature.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you all
Echo appears to be perfectly fine now, he's putting weight on the foot and is as cheeky as ever . I'll still keep an eye on it though, better safe than sorry.
My big sister got a telling off or being careless, she's old enough to know better and wasn't to happy about getting yelled at by her baby sister, hopefully she's learnt her lesson.


----------



## BlueBirdNYC (Aug 26, 2016)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad your Echo is feeling so much better already!


----------

